# Bone Structure?



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Alright lads,

quick/unusual question about my frame. I'm pretty darn slimline in basically all aspects, relatively narrow shoulders, exceptionally narrow hips!

Im hoping, this will actually work to my advantage once Iv put on the mass and cut, producing a good V-taper, and narrow hips really exaggerate shoulder width when stood alone. Obviously will never be a monster with my structure, I'm only after aesthetics anyways.

This picture is of my a while back, but it's a good picture to base your opinions of my structure because I'm scrawny as fuuuuuaaark in it, but presumably, my hip width will return to this size when I cut later down the line?

What do you guys think? ..Will my frame hold a decent body aesthetically or am I doomed to don a shîtty physique for life? Lol (Smoking from age 14 probably didn't help my growth lol)

(If I cut back to this size, I can wear 28" waist jeans to give you an idea! I'm also 5'9)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> No mate..
> 
> Everything will get thicker around your obliques, you'll have thick, shredded serratus lines so that will fill you out. Your lats will push out the sides of your physique when they get bigger/thicker. Your adonis belt will be beaming through with a low bodyfat. You will look sick..


Thanks for the info bro!

Iv always wondered if I'd have obliques, literally just empty space either side of my abs, but to be fair Iv never actually trained obliques so I shouldn't expect much lol

I'm gonna have hips that women envy, and the BF% to make me look like an alien! Fuuuuark!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Arnold and Frank Zane had typical "ecto" frames  Though Frank didn't have very long limbs and had narrow shoulders, similar to yourself by the looks of it. I've got a more Arnold-esque frame - tall, long limbs but fairly thick wrists and joints, narrow waist but wide clavicles and shoulders. Bit of a v-taper before lifting had even begun :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Alright lads,
> 
> quick/unusual question about my frame. I'm pretty darn slimline in basically all aspects, relatively narrow shoulders, exceptionally narrow hips!
> 
> ...


http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/imagepages/17182.htm


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting!

Should look decent aesthetically, but Il never be BIG, tiny waist/wrists etc


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's just a rough guide. Small joints will make developed muscle look larger in comparison.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Alright lads,
> 
> quick/unusual question about my frame. I'm pretty darn slimline in basically all aspects, relatively narrow shoulders, exceptionally narrow hips!
> 
> ...


You don't have the greatest genetics. ive also come to the same realization myself and it sucks, but you will look sick with an extra bunch of muscle.

I'm similar, small wrists etc, but broader shoulders, except I have womans hips LOL and a big ass to boot. ****ing genes eh? Didnt even get my dads naturally big frame. Almost like a cosmic joke... god is a ****.

But i'm hopping on test e in a few days so who cares


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/imagepages/17182.htm


done my measurements and i can say lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> You don't have the greatest genetics. ive also come to the same realization myself and it sucks, but you will look sick with an extra bunch of muscle.
> 
> I'm similar, small wrists etc, but broader shoulders, except I have womans hips LOL and a big ass to boot. ****ing genes eh? Didnt even get my dads naturally big frame. Almost like a cosmic joke... god is a ****.
> 
> But i'm hopping on test e in a few days so who cares


I'm the exact same mate. My hips are made to give birth to a freaking horse or something :lol:

My wrist is 6'' and I'm 6'3''. I'm screwed from the start! :sneaky2: Oh well, you can only be the best version of yourself!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> You don't have the greatest genetics. ive also come to the same realization myself and it sucks, but you will look sick with an extra bunch of muscle.
> 
> I'm similar, small wrists etc, but broader shoulders, except I have womans hips LOL and a big ass to boot. ****ing genes eh? Didnt even get my dads naturally big frame. Almost like a cosmic joke... god is a ****.
> 
> But i'm hopping on test e in a few days so who cares


Bad genetics is the lazy mans excuse brother!!!

In 12 months Il make sure everyone I know wishes they had my genetics 

If my thinking is correct, my frame is actually ideal for my personal goals aesthetically.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

noones got skinner wrists than me. got arms like an orangutan aswell. but once you get some mass on them you go from skinny wrist, to bulging forearm, to a nice bi/tri ratio with a boulder shoulder sitting on top

the taper looks sick


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dude it's nothing to do with bone structure lol. You're not a fvcking Neanderthal. Yeah some people may have smaller wrists than others but no one has a random massive hip bone, other than that all humans are practically the same. Looks to me like you just have abit more muscle on your obliques than you do anywhere else. You hitting abs daily?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Alright lads,
> 
> quick/unusual question about my frame. I'm pretty darn slimline in basically all aspects, relatively narrow shoulders, exceptionally narrow hips!
> 
> ...


I was skinnier than that mate 2yrs ago.If you keep your diet on point and work hard you'll get a good physique.Just keep at it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Bump


The good news, is you can pack on muscle get that aesthetic look, short broad guys like me can never obtain.

However you organs may collapse under pressure and saunas can kill.

or worse

-so i have to do presentation for class

-awkward as ****

-start working out

-not so awkward

-zyzz is my inspiration

-presentation again

-trembling

-just keep telling myself "i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-get confident

-my turn

-i get up there

-start shaking uncontrollably

-start telling myself "i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-teacher says I can start anytime

-I start off with "i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-at this point I'm so nervous I blackout

-"i'm fawkin zeez bruh"

-repeat at least 4 more times

-look around the room, people are saying "why does he keep saying that?"

-girls start laughing

-I pass out

-hit head on the corner of teacher's desk

-minor concussion

-teacher thinks I was on drugs

-classmates call my zeezpruh

-nickname eventually turns into zebra

-i haven't heard my real name in months

-haven't been this depressed since high school


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> No mate..
> 
> Everything will get thicker around your obliques, you'll have thick, shredded serratus lines so that will fill you out. Your lats will push out the sides of your physique when they get bigger/thicker. Your adonis belt will be beaming through with a low bodyfat. You will look sick..


Who is that bloke?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's just a rough guide. Small joints will make developed muscle look larger in comparison.


i train with a guy who is 6,2,, i,m only 5,8,, we both weigh the same about 97to100 kilos,also we are about level when it comes to strengh,i,m getting comments on my size he gets none but we a neck and neck really,just took my wrist size its 8inchs.so i just look bigger because of my more compact build.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Dude it's nothing to do with bone structure lol. You're not a fvcking Neanderthal. Yeah some people may have smaller wrists than others but no one has a random massive hip bone, other than that all humans are practically the same. Looks to me like you just have abit more muscle on your obliques than you do anywhere else. You hitting abs daily?


Never once trained abs or Obliques mate.

Eventually I want my obliques/seratus to look sick!! Because I'm an Ecto, I should be able to obtain that shredded look like that Jeremy Buendia fella a bit easier...At the moment though there is just empty space lol



FelonE said:


> I was skinnier than that mate 2yrs ago.If you keep your diet on point and work hard you'll get a good physique.Just keep at it


Yeah cracking on with it mate.

Weighed in at 10st.4lbs today, started at 8st.5lbs so progress is good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Never once trained abs or Obliques mate.
> 
> Eventually I want my obliques/seratus to look sick!! Because I'm an Ecto, I should be able to obtain that shredded look like that Jeremy Buendia fella a bit easier...At the moment though there is just empty space lol
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers lads, another 2st and I might have a cut to see what Iv built!!

But for know, 'Cut' is an alien word derived from CuttingDownCaloriesIsBad, a Latin phrase. #PermaBulk

--

And, just found a picture from when I first started where I'm even more lean, and you can see my Abdominal genetics...Gonna look sweet when they are a part of a decent physique!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very similar to my starting physique


----------

